# Tecumseh Snow King HS50 repair manual needed



## ark6154 (Nov 15, 2007)

Would anyone have a repair manual for a Tecumseh snow king HS50 engine?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

ark6154 said:


> Would anyone have a repair manual for a Tecumseh snow king HS50 engine?


http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf

From the helpful links thread under the 4-cycle section.

I believe this is what you are looking for.

:thumbsup:


----------

